# Heated gloves?



## Alcdrew (30 Sep 2007)

What do you think of them? 

Last year, I had quite a few days that I couldn't feel my fingers, and the only thoughts going through my head was 'I wanted heated gloves' which in my opinion is dagerous as I wasn't concentrating on riding and the road.

So I have found these what do you think? Would they be any good? Or is there some other why to keep warm?


----------



## marmitecp (30 Sep 2007)

Gotta be worth a try at that price? I cycled in to college today. Sweaty back, sweaty arse, freezing toes and freezing finger tips. Whats that about? I stilll had a tingling in my fingers at lunchtime.


----------



## col (30 Sep 2007)

I cant see it doing any harm,but iv never tried them ,so cant say how well they work,but if they keep your fingers warm,why not?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (30 Sep 2007)

I found these, don't know what they are like though but I know my unheated thinsulates were good for a 20min commute before my fingers started to get numb.


----------



## Alcdrew (30 Sep 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> I found these, don't know what they are like though but I know my unheated thinsulates were good for a 20min commute before my fingers started to get numb.



Now they are good value, if they work. I got worried at a 'd' battery, but size wise I'd say it's the same as 3 'aaa' as per the link I posted. I very tempted to get a pair and try them out.

As I the say as you found after about 20mins into the ride my fingures died, and that was with having my gloves sitting in the radiator before hand


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 Sep 2007)

> One size fits all.



This is what puts me off instantly. How can one size possibly fit all??? I would put money on them not fitting my hands.


----------



## John Ponting (30 Sep 2007)

basically they are designed for motorcycle use (see reference to frost on windshield) and have huge, padded fingers. You probably won't be able to wrap your fingers round the bar tops and will never feel the gear changes.

I've tried many hand warming solutions in over 30 years of 'biking and most failed me. I now stick to heated bars and can still wear quite thin (3 season) gloves and keep full feel.

If you really suffer then try a set of bar muffs - many 'bikers get relief by slipping their hands in to a nice warm muff on a cold day in January.


----------



## SamNichols (30 Sep 2007)

Are you just wearing one pair of gloves, or how about putting some liner gloves in? Layering is an effective way of increasing warmth - air gets trapped in between the layers and warms up. But, you probably all know that, as you are smart people!


----------



## buggi (5 Oct 2007)

a veteran cyclist i know told me to wear silk gloves as a liner inside winter gloves. i think they probably work bcoz he commuted 40 mile round trip all through the winter! even when it snowed!


----------



## John Ponting (6 Oct 2007)

silk inners worked for the bomber crew during WW2 - or so I've seen on old movies.

I've often worn silks on a motorbike and they do work. Some of the newer microfibre inners also work quite well but do require bigger outers.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (6 Oct 2007)

Some random thoughts:

Liners (and comparable extra socks in shoes) only work if there is room for them. If they result in making either your gloves or shoes tight, then the restriction in the blood supply will only make things worse. Loose gloves are much warmer

Silk was the wonder material up until the eighties, but polypro is much better. 'Terranova Thinnies' are pretty much standard amongst climbers.

The gloves must be absolutely windproof when it's cold. Your apparent wind speed (bike speed plus headwind) will always be more than someone just walking.

If you have flat bars and thumb shifters (or grip shifts) try wearing mitts, which are always far warmer than any glove. Alternatively if you need more finger dexterity for Ergolevers etc, there are some two finger 'lobster claw' gloves that are almost as good.

Finally, you will never get warm hands by treating the hands in isolation. Cold hands are merely a symptom that the body is cold and is restricting its blood to the core trunk / brain areas. Preventing heat loss in other areas (head / neck / thighs / front of body is the most important way of keeping your hands warm! Again windproof is the most important feature as moving air strips away heat far faster that convection or radiation (blow on hot food). But to stop getting 'sweaty' (fast way to get really cold) look for clothing with the wind proofing only on the front, or made of very breathable (but windproof) materials like Pertex, plus have ways of regulating your temperature by removing items easily (hats / buffs /zipp off arms) or opening zips and fasteners. 

(Materials like Goretex have traded a degree of breathability for water proofness and while they are the best in the rain, you will still over heat in them. Other waterproof / breathables are even less good. Venting is still really important)

If you still have frozen hands after all this (including a good body base layer), you can get heat packs (little sachets) which you start by 'cracking' them and these can be slipped between you inner and outer glove across the back of your hand. They are recharged by boiling when you get home. I've found these a help on really cold days in the mountains.


----------



## dangerousjules (7 Oct 2007)

i bought some of those sachets and they are brilliant for the really cold days...lets just say they saved my hands when i was in new york three years ago and it hit -15c...i had to wear to pairs of trousers too!


----------



## Mountaincarrot (12 Nov 2007)

Hi,
Newbie on forum, joining to find better heated gloves solution. Today was the first proper frosty day here in Surrey. my 30 minute commute killed my fingers.

Fist I'd say I have some experience of the cheapo heated gloves. I was riding with them last year. I also fly my hang glider with them. The D cell ones (£15..) heat only the palms. These do help, but for me it's the fingers which matter. I can have sweaty palms whilst being completely unable to feel my fingers, and suffer terribly when they warm.

I also must strongly disagree with Tim above regarding "Cold hands are merely a symptom that the body is cold...". Some of you must be lucky your metabolism keeps your finger tips warm. I can loose my fingers however hot the rest of me is. I ride hard and am comfortably sweating all over, even sweaty palms, yet the fingers will be the worst ever. Heat is needed in the fingers. The cheapo gloves can make the palms uncumfortably hot whilst the fingers still freeze badly.


----------



## HJ (12 Nov 2007)

I tend to be fairly sceptically about the value to such things, but then again I go skiing with bare hands and only put on gloves when gets really cold (below -10°c). If you are looking for serious hand protection try this site.


----------

